# Jamie Williams - New Beginnings - Magaluf prep May 2013



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Afternoon all, haven't been on here for hell of a long time properly! I have not trained consistently since july. Basically I toke a new job in a struggling business and now I have helped turned things around I need to get fit. As you can see from the title my main focus is a stag do in may! Lol. I am best man for my best mate and the theme is wrestlers! Lol! We have taken the mick a little bit with booking the whole week away unlike your usual weekender! It was cheaper! Lol. Anyway. I started back on a 3 day week before Xmas. Just to get a feel for things again and concentrated on breaking the muscles up. A water infection over Xmas helped me lose around a stone of weight so I stand now a lot more comfy in my suit!

My plan is to go on holiday in may at around 14.5 stone. I stand at the following stats:

Weight: 16st 6lb

Height: 5' 8''

BF: around 26-28

So in a doctors book, I am obese, lol.

I plan to stay clean from AAS up until first week in April and even then I won't be taking anywhere near the size cycles I have in the past. I think I'm lost interest so much because I was so shutdown. If that makes sense! IMO more doesn't = better. When I step foot on that plane on may 8th I want to feel great! Which is now 17 weeks away from tomorrow! I need to lose 27lb to c

Achebe my weight goal but I will allow for muscle gain as well so I have a feeling that I will increase weight slightly over the next few weeks from the weight training. I plan to use, weights, cardio and boxing in my regime but will not rule out a spin class or two here and there.

I began my mission on the 3rd of January so I will start writing up from tomorrow!

Thanks for reading !!!

Jamie

I


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck mate, similar postion to me your in

I bet his mrs is weel happy that hes going to magaluf for his stag


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Good luck mate, similar postion to me your in
> 
> I bet his mrs is weel happy that hes going to magaluf for his stag


Mate she hates my guts for this. To top it off, we broke the news on Sunday to her that its booked and then that programme was on itv2 on Sunday night.. I am enemy number 1!

Cheers bud!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea that I'm not surprised at

Oh well, will he keep his snake wrapped up ?


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Yea that I'm not surprised at
> 
> Oh well, will he keep his snake wrapped up ?


I've got him antibiotics if he doesn't bro lol


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

true lad - good luck buddy

i'd be more interested in a killer wrestling outfit than a trainning plan lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Subbed. 27 pounds will be easy mate! Oh and who does a prep for a stag do in Magaluf? You'd never see me do that! Oh wait a minute


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> true lad - good luck buddy
> 
> i'd be more interested in a killer wrestling outfit than a trainning plan lol


Dude me and the stag are going as .... Legion of doom!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Subbed. 27 pounds will be easy mate! Oh and who does a prep for a stag do in Magaluf? You'd never see me do that! Oh wait a minute


I think it's not to high and not to low mate. Personally think ill be heavier out there but that will be the gear. All mild drugs like mast and var. I do finally have my DNP and skin but that will be for Ibiza in August lol!


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

GoHeavy said:


> Afternoon all, haven't been on here for hell of a long time properly! I have not trained consistently since july. Basically I toke a new job in a struggling business and now I have helped turned things around I need to get fit. As you can see from the title my main focus is a stag do in may! Lol. I am best man for my best mate and the theme is wrestlers! Lol! We have taken the mick a little bit with booking the whole week away unlike your usual weekender! It was cheaper! Lol. Anyway. I started back on a 3 day week before Xmas. Just to get a feel for things again and concentrated on breaking the muscles up. A water infection over Xmas helped me lose around a stone of weight so I stand now a lot more comfy in my suit!
> 
> My plan is to go on holiday in may at around 14.5 stone. I stand at the following stats:
> 
> ...


3 Words DNP, Clen, T3 (use D-hacks)


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

MA1984 said:


> 3 Words DNP, Clen, T3 (use D-hacks)


Have all to hand mate. Gonna try and stay clean until April though!


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

GoHeavy said:


> Have all to hand mate. Gonna try and stay clean until April though!


I would also recommend you try a keto diet and regular training in the gym. Also yobhimine is pretty good for apetite suppression.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

MA1984 said:


> I would also recommend you try a keto diet and regular training in the gym. Also yobhimine is pretty good for apetite suppression.


Cheers pal. I will be posting my diet a d training plus sups tonight.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Haha love this, all in aid of a stag do! Mate best reason in my book!

Legion on Doom!!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd stay off stims for a good few weeks into diet mate and then add them in when weight loss stalls. Don't want to lose weight too quick. Oh and the reason i've picked my show on 30th June is that i go Maga for a staf do 10 days later haha!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I'd stay off stims for a good few weeks into diet mate and then add them in when weight loss stalls. Don't want to lose weight too quick. Oh and the reason i've picked my show on 30th June is that i go Maga for a staf do 10 days later haha!


Well done my boy! I've come to terms with the fact I'm not gonna be a bodybuilder but I can certainly be a top sha99er on holidays! Lol


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha love this, all in aid of a stag do! Mate best reason in my book!
> 
> Legion on Doom!!!!!!! Love it!


Lets get it on init! Lol

Pop in with advise soon lads


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Well done my boy! I've come to terms with the fact I'm not gonna be a bodybuilder but I can certainly be a top sha99er on holidays! Lol


I'm single this time round so might have a little dabble myself!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I'm single this time round so might have a little dabble myself!


Lol how come bro?

Me too!! Lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Lol how come bro?
> 
> Me too!! Lol


Just wasn't right pal. Didn't end up messy or anything and still amicable at the moment! What happened with you?!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

No better reason to prep than for a lads holiday, just don't **** it up pigging out in the airport on the way !

Best of luck mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> No better reason to prep than for a lads holiday, just don't **** it up pigging out in the airport on the way !
> 
> Best of luck mate


Like I did. 2 burger kings, Starbucks and 4 pints before I was on the plane!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Just wasn't right pal. Didn't end up messy or anything and still amicable at the moment! What happened with you?!


Just didn't trust me mate. Spending a lot of time away from home with work. Was messy to start but we have th little on to think of.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Just didn't trust me mate. Spending a lot of time away from home with work. Was messy to start but we have th little on to think of.


Don't blame her :tongue:


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Don't blame her :tongue:


Cheers butt! your meant to be on my side with all this lol


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Don't blame her :tongue:


Cheers butt! your meant to be on my side with all this lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Cheers butt! your meant to be on my side with all this lol


post a pic of her and i'll tell you if i am on your side ha!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning everyone! first update since the start of my journal!

My training regime will look a little like this.

Monday = Cardio AM and Chest PM

Tuesday = Cardio AM and Back and pad work

Wednesday = Rest

Thursday = Cardio AM and Shoulders PM

Friday = Biceps and Triceps AM and Boxing PM

Saturday = Legs and Cardio

My cardio consists on 40 mins on the running machine - 1 min fast and 1 min slow. I also increase the incline every 10 mins. Pad work would be anywhere from 5-7 2 min rounds following the pads. And boxing would be a full out session of skipping, pad/bag work in our local club>

My diet hasnt been spectacular tbh but ive cut back on the crap, ive increased my water intake and im still losing weight. Theres no way im sopping a saturday breakie withe the lads and a curry in the night?! LOL...

Ill be consuming around 2650 cals per day with a view of keeping all the macros sensible, like i said this prep is for a lads holiday and im not planning on juming on stage, i will always cosume far more protein than anything else and my carb intake is mainly fir breakfast and lunch. NO carbs after 6PM is my golden rule! LOL

Im weighing after training on saturday so will give an update.

I will also write up how im feeling tonight after my session.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Afternoon everyone, I have great news, I made it another weekend without drinking. I had to cheat meals all weekend which were a Sunday dinner and a full English breakfast. Lol.

Training has been amazing the past week, for the first time in ages my biceps have ached after a training session!

I missed my cardio this morning so I'm adding a stepper in tonight for 40 mins.

Second bit of good news is ...... I'm now 16st dead! That's - 6lb loss last week!

Chuffed!

Uploading my pics tonight!

Peace


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Ace progress mate. I am off to Maga (not 100% decided on location yet) for MY stag do with mates. Misses is OK... with it at present. I am looking forward to it, big lads holiday just as much as my stag do aswell.

I had told myself after the last cycle to give it 6months before anything else... but Ive ordered some BSI 500mg test/tren.

250mg tren e, 250mg test e... so looking to do 1.5/2ml per week for around 12 weeks. Dbol kick starter for 4 weeks 30mg per week. I want to get around a stone on, then work on cutting the fat like you are mate.

I think im around 13-14% bf as I can just about see my abs but nothing majorly visable. What hotel are you staying at?? I want to go to this LiVely place thats been on the TV Program - Magaluf Weekender !!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

supermancss said:


> Ace progress mate. I am off to Maga (not 100% decided on location yet) for MY stag do with mates. Misses is OK... with it at present. I am looking forward to it, big lads holiday just as much as my stag do aswell.
> 
> I had told myself after the last cycle to give it 6months before anything else... but Ive ordered some BSI 500mg test/tren.
> 
> ...


Rite mate I'm going on the 7/8th of may mate. Staying in fiesta Sahara on the strip, just up n opposite BCM.

Get out there mate!

Training going well.. I don't want to touch drugs for as long as possible mate, looking to start DNP and slin 9 weeks out from trip leaving a week to get my body back looking full. I am planning in a 1ml of one rip every Monday/we'd/Friday 6 weeks out having my last jab the day before I fly. Will start PCT week after coming back but I will be using slin as part of that aswell.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

GoHeavy said:


> Rite mate I'm going on the 7/8th of may mate. Staying in fiesta Sahara on the strip, just up n opposite BCM.
> 
> Get out there mate!
> 
> Training going well.. I don't want to touch drugs for as long as possible mate, looking to start DNP and slin 9 weeks out from trip leaving a week to get my body back looking full. I am planning in a 1ml of one rip every Monday/we'd/Friday 6 weeks out having my last jab the day before I fly. Will start PCT week after coming back but I will be using slin as part of that aswell.


Sounds good. I would stay off it but I'm hooked, the strength gains are really a big motivator for me in the gym. since stopping I have slipped a little over christmas whereas before I went religiously for months without missing a session.

Think i;ll do this tren test then Clen T3 and cardio x3 weekly! May even swap my routine around to do more crossfit style sessions.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

6 pound is a good loss mate. Your goal will be easy to hit. We're staying in Mallorca Rocks when we go with Example on the first night l. These next 7 months better go quick!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Will be following pal! Might be doing something similar in a few months


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Evening lads, weekly update from Skinnyboy hq!

I'm down to 15st 11lb.

I'm feeling tired now after sessions so I may add in another meal along the day somewhere. I'm not working out every macro etc to the enth degree but I'm getting plenty of protein and I'm still on a deficit with my calories. By the end of feb I think I will be adding in some stims. I am noticing some muscle growth aswell but not huge gains. I will be starting my DNP and slin 2nd week in march though, leaving 9 weeks until I go on holiday. I will be doing 10iu per day with 250mg DNP per day to start with. If I'm happy from there I will increase. I'll be taking it in a 2 weeks on/off fashion leaving a week for my muscles to fill back out after the final week of DNP.

I will also be taking AAS for the final 6 weeks of my prep. 1ml one rip mon/weds/fri having my final jab the day before I fly away. I will be taking 100mg of wink tabs every day for the last 4 weeks too.

Update next week after weigh in, I will add my pics then too.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Weights coming down mate which is good. If it was me with the AAS I'd add a few ml of test prop in as the winny and one rip could shut you down.

Good luck with slin and DNP! Think I'd melt doing that!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Weights coming down mate which is good. If it was me with the AAS I'd add a few ml of test prop in as the winny and one rip could shut you down.
> 
> Good luck with slin and DNP! Think I'd melt doing that!


Yes mate I'm planning to melt! Lol

I was just thinking that myself and have decided to add in and extra 200ml of test prop aswell.

Thanks for the look out for my little nuts bro!

Lol


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Weights coming down mate which is good. If it was me with the AAS I'd add a few ml of test prop in as the winny and one rip could shut you down.
> 
> Good luck with slin and DNP! Think I'd melt doing that!


Yes mate I'm planning to melt! Lol

I was just thinking that myself and have decided to add in and extra 200ml of test prop aswell.

Thanks for the look out for my little nuts bro!

Lol


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

This months pic as promised!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Who bought you the flowers you lucky girl?


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Who bought you the flowers you lucky girl?


I bought them for a girl leaving my office lol

I take a girls flower, not give then flowers! Lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> I bought them for a girl leaving my office lol
> 
> I take a girls flower, not give then flowers! Lol


Bought? Dont you have a local crem or cemetery? Go get some from there for free. I've got some beauties over the years


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Bought? Dont you have a local crem or cemetery? Go get some from there for free. I've got some beauties over the years


Your Effin mad bro!

Not happy bunny today at all. My flat got broken into over ther weekend and the toke my box of tricks. Have to rethink my strategy for maga now!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Your Effin mad bro!
> 
> Not happy bunny today at all. My flat got broken into over ther weekend and the toke my box of tricks. Have to rethink my strategy for maga now!


Was it on show mate? Or you think it's someone you know?

Just had some CCTV put up at mine after the car got done and porch smashed


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Evening subbers!

As mentioned my flat was broken into over the weekend n my little box of trick was lifted along with a few other items I'm not really bothered about.

So until I top it back up I'm going to rethink my drug intake a little bit according to what I can get my hands on soonest.

14 weeks tomorrow I fly.. Here it is:

Weeks 1-6: 1ml one rip mon/wed/Friday (adding in 1ml test prop mon/Friday extra)

Weeks1-14: 25mg Proviron ed

Weeks 7-14 10iu slin per day, 50mcg T3 ed, 250mg DNP 2 weeks on /off

Weeks 10-14: 1ml test prop eod, 100mg wini ed,

Return from holiday on week 15 and begin PCT. after reviewing a couple of other journals I will use slin as part of my PCT as well.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Was it on show mate? Or you think it's someone you know?
> 
> Just had some CCTV put up at mine after the car got done and porch smashed


Some local brown head mate. He's in pain right now though. It wasn't on show though.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bit strange how he knew where it was if it was hidden mate? I hope his accident that he's now in pain from wasn't too bad


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Update after shoulders tonight people. I have gained 3 pound but I'm feeling fit with it. I think I've added some muscle which isn't a bad thing!


----------

